# Sub looking for work in New Jersey



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

I have 12 years snow removal experience. I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 with a 7.6' western and a tailagte salt spreader if I need it. I live in Belleville, so the surrounding towns would be perfect. Belleville, Nutley, Bloomfield, Lyndhurst, North Arlington, Kearny, Rutherford, Montclair, Glen Ridge, Clifton, etc.. Let me know, Thanks,Mike


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

Bttt...................


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

Its supposed to snow this weekend, let me know......


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

You might be busy enough just by driving around this weekend.


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

973-698-2797, let me know if anyone needs help. Thanks,Mike


----------

